# IceCram Recipe



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I want to make some icecream tomorrow, but don't have a cream seperator, does anyone have a good recipe for just using milk?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have a cream separator and I've always just used fresh milk and it turns out fine.
I do quick and easy ice cream using the packages of ice cream mix found at Walmart where they sell their "summer time" appliances.
Heres one I have used
1 egg beaten
3/4 c sugar
pinch of salt
1 tsp vanilla
1 quart goats milk
Add egg, sugar, salt and 2 cups milk to sauce pan, bring up to not quite a boil, just enough to dissolve sugar and cook the egg, allow it to cool and add the remaining 2 cups of milk and the vanilla, for chocolate ice cream, increase sugar to 1 cup and add 2 heaping tablespoons of cocoa. once chilled, add to ice cream freezer for churning.
Only difference with using whole milk and not straight cream is that the ice cream will freeze hard, I let it sit out for 10-15 minutes before scooping.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've used Liz's recipe... it's great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: 



Never heard of Icecram LOL ....but... you may want to add "E" to that recipe....just kidding..... :laugh: :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

liz said:


> I don't have a cream separator and I've always just used fresh milk and it turns out fine.
> I do quick and easy ice cream using the packages of ice cream mix found at Walmart where they sell their "summer time" appliances.
> Heres one I have used
> 1 egg beaten
> ...


So after you mix all the ingredients you put it in the freezer to cool, then get it back out and churn it? What do you use to churn it? I'd really like to try making some ice cream soon! :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

An Ice Cream Freezer will do the churning and freezing, I have an electric one from Walmart...you pack ice and rock salt around the cannister, add the ice cream mixture, top with lid and motor and plug it in.

For those that don't have an ice cream maker, try a cool treat like the Kool Aid sherbert...the recipe is here viewtopic.php?f=17&t=32218&start=0


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

You've never heard of IceCram? Its when you get this amazing icecream recipe, and its SO GOOD that you cram it all down!!!! LOL! Seriously, you'd think I could spell . . . :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!! ^^ :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You've never heard of IceCram? Its when you get this amazing icecream recipe, and its SO GOOD that you cram it all down!!!! LOL! Seriously, you'd think I could spell . . . :ROFL:


I love your answer too funny.... :ROFL:

It's OK...it just struck a funny bone and you made my day.... :laugh: :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

liz said:


> An Ice Cream Freezer will do the churning and freezing, I have an electric one from Walmart...you pack ice and rock salt around the cannister, add the ice cream mixture, top with lid and motor and plug it in.
> 
> For those that don't have an ice cream maker, try a cool treat like the Kool Aid sherbert...the recipe is here viewtopic.php?f=17&t=32218&start=0


Thanks!  I'll have to look into getting one


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got a recipe for milk only (no cream), but it's rather time-consuming. Basically, you take part of the milk, and cook it down till it caramelizes, and use that as the ice cream base. The goat's milk caramel sauce is called "cajeta", so this is our recipe for "Cajeta Ice Cream":

In the small stock pot, on a large burner, mix:
2 qts whole goat's milk
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 cup sugar

Bring temp up to a very low boil, stirring constantly. On the front right burner, start on setting 5, and as it cooks down, you will lower the temp gradually to about 3. Cooking can take 2 hours or more. The milk will thicken and turn golden brown.

Add:
2 cups whole milk
Caviar from a couple of vanilla beans

Heat until the mixture begins to bubble, then remove from heat.

Place:
6 egg yolks

in a bowl, and whisk until smooth. Very gradually mix the hot cajeta and milk into the eggs, a spoonful at a time, to temper the eggs. When the egg mixture is hot, return it to the remaining cajeta mixture in the stock pot. Bring the temp back up to medium low (setting 4), and continue cooking until it thickens.

Place the ice cream mixture in a covered bowl in the frig and cool completely. 

Mixture is now ready for ice cream maker.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Goat milk ice cream is really good. You don't have to use any cream, the goat's milk is creamy enough. In fact all the good stuff in the milk makes up for all that! It has half the fat, and more nutients. It has less water and more solids.  Another good reason to have goats...


----------

